# Need advice on symptoms



## cdcoleman (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello, I'm 18 and i think i might have a thyroid issue. It started when the tip of my thumb and pointer finger became numb. I went to see the doctor who got x rays and found I had a old fracture in my hand but doesnt think it would be causing the numbness. I also get weak when I am drawing/shading something in, i get to a point where i feel like my hand/arm gets all tense and just a weird uncomfortable weak feeling. I also get really cold in my right hand like there is bad circulation

The doctor mentioned that for the last 5 or more times ive been there i have weighed 160 and when I went in that day I weighed 146 and still weigh in the range of 150, he said this could be a symptom of a thyroid problem.

Well i have to wait till February to get in the the endocrinologist but i have more symptoms that I do not know what it is from.

I am getting really bad night sweats, usually not every night, or even every week, but i got one last night and it was really bad in my legs and neck, and I woke up with a really bad aching pain in my Upper right back.

The top of my eye lids are also very agitated and are breaking out and are red, they have been like this for a few weeks and are not getting better.

My gag reflex is going haywire lately as well, I won't be feeling sick in the stomach or anything and I'll randomly start gagging and have to get a drink.

The weight loss is also random because I have not been trying to lose weight, or have I changed my diet.

I dont know what symptoms are connected to what!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the boards.

Those symptoms are rather vague so you'll need some blood tests for sure to know what's going on. Im not so sure each symptom is related to the other.

The hand numbing sounds a lot like some sort of carpel tunnel. Have you been on the computer a lot more than usual lately or work in some sort of repetitive fashion recently?

Without some labs its difficult to point you in the right direction. Other than the unexplained weight loss, the other symptoms may or may not be thyroid related. Even the weight loss could be tied to the gagging problem. Most thyroid folks don't really explain their swallowing problem as a gagging problem - it's more like a choking sensation like trying to swallow a cup of water with someone's hands around your neck.

If you get some labs, feel free to post them up and we'll take a look.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cdcoleman said:


> Hello, I'm 18 and i think i might have a thyroid issue. It started when the tip of my thumb and pointer finger became numb. I went to see the doctor who got x rays and found I had a old fracture in my hand but doesnt think it would be causing the numbness. I also get weak when I am drawing/shading something in, i get to a point where i feel like my hand/arm gets all tense and just a weird uncomfortable weak feeling. I also get really cold in my right hand like there is bad circulation
> 
> The doctor mentioned that for the last 5 or more times ive been there i have weighed 160 and when I went in that day I weighed 146 and still weigh in the range of 150, he said this could be a symptom of a thyroid problem.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. I am sorry you are not feeling well. It could be a myriad of things. Diabetes also causes peripheral neuropathy.

Here are some tests for thyroid to rule it in or rule it out.

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Do you feel like there is something in your throat?? Take a glass of water, stand in front of a mirror, take a sip of water, tilt head back, swallow and see if you can observe whether or not you have a goiter.


----------

